
Startup Growth and Venture Returns: What We Found Analyzing 1000s of VC Deals - yarapavan
https://angel.co/blog/venture-returns
======
yarapavan
Key Insights:

• Spray-&-pray theoretically leads to higher returns (but must capture high %
of participants)

• Startups taper growth after year 2 of seed

• Index it!

